# Zeit macht ext3 FS Ärger

## smg

Hallo liebes Forum,

nachdem ich auf Baselayout 1.12.4-r7

und auf Gentoo Kernel  2.6.17-gentoo-r4

von meinem alten

1.11.14-r8 und 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 upgedated hatte bekomm ich dauernd sowas wie "Write time in future", "supbeblock in future", "last mount in future" wenn ich reboote/boote. Das hat zur Folge, dass mein FS schon 31218 Tage nicht mehr gecheckt wurde und er alle Partitionen auf denen EXT3/EXT2 liegt checken muss. Habe an den Zeittsettings nichts verändert.. nur die beiden Updates von oben gefahren. Habe jetzt mal die clock auf local und auf hwsync  eingestellt... Außerdem noch nen cronjob und ntp-client eingerichtet, beim 1. Reboot scheint es nun zu tuen, ich hoffe auch noch etwas später.

Für eventuelle Tipps/Aufklärung wäre ich dankbbar.

----------

## doedel

bei mir ist etwas ähnliches, seit ich neu aufgesetzt habe (vorher 2005.1 und vor ca 4 wochen neu mit 2006.1) und es war nach jedem reboot wieder 2002.... nun hab ich einfach nen ntp, aber der macht mir die zeit immer zwei stunden zu früh... mit der zeit gewöhnt man sich dran  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

mh na ja ich weiß nich so recht was ich davon halten soll... also immer wenn über nacht pc aus is und ich am morgen anmache dann kommt die meldung, vielleicht ist die BIOS Uhr also die RTC irgendwie kaputt? na ja ich warte mal ab was mir morgen früh das system für ne meldung bringt

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl Batterie für die Uhr alle?

Mach mal den Pc aus, aber nicht hinten am Netzteil den Hauptschalter.

Tobi

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl Batterie für die Uhr alle?
> 
> Mach mal den Pc aus, aber nicht hinten am Netzteil den Hauptschalter.
> 
> Tobi

 

Warum nicht den Hauptschalter? Den mach ich übernacht immer aus  :Smile: 

Habe PC mal ausgemacht, hauptschalter auch aus.. 5 mins gewartet und gestartet => keine probleme

----------

## think4urs11

d.h. wenn dein PC ausgeschaltet ist läuft die interne RTC weiter (ergo ist die Batterie i.O.), das Problem ist aber das sie [etwas|viel] zu schnell läuft, richtig?

Könnte an /etc/adjtime liegen; lösch die mal.

Und wenn du hwclock zum stellen der RTC benutzt dann bitte nicht zu oft. Einmal via NTP die aktuelle Uhrzeit holen, hwclock stellen und dann nach ein paar Tagen nochmal, das sollte eigentlich genügen.

D.h. aber auch wenn du es so eingestellt hast das dein Rechner beim Reboot/Shutdown die interne Uhr stellt _und_ du öfter als täglich rebootest/shutdown fährst du dieses Setzen deaktivieren solltest.

 *doedel wrote:*   

> nun hab ich einfach nen ntp, aber der macht mir die zeit immer zwei stunden zu früh... mit der zeit gewöhnt man sich dran

 

Du solltest dich mal mit /etc/localtime beschäftigen  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> d.h. wenn dein PC ausgeschaltet ist läuft die interne RTC weiter (ergo ist die Batterie i.O.), das Problem ist aber das sie zu schnell läuft, richtig?
> 
> Könnte an /etc/adjtime liegen; lösch die mal.
> 
> Und wenn du hwclock zum stellen der RTC benutzt dann bitte nicht zu oft. Einmal via NTP die aktuelle Uhrzeit holen, hwclock stellen und dann nach ein paar Tagen nochmal, das sollte eigentlich genügen.
> ...

 

Also ich hab jetzt die hwclock eingestellt und nen cronjob gemacht mit ntpdate der immer die aktuelle zeit holt. Außerdem hab ich eingestellt in conf.d/block dass er beim shutdown die hwclock mit der von date syncen soll...

Okay an adjtime hab ich nicht gedacht.. Mal testen wenns wieder auftritt morgen mittag

```
#CLOCK="UTC"

CLOCK="local"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

So funktioniert es im Moment...

Wieso hwclock nicht zu oft benutzen? 

dieses systohc option macht doch alles was man braucht oder?

----------

## think4urs11

 *smg wrote:*   

> Wieso hwclock nicht zu oft benutzen? 
> 
> dieses systohc option macht doch alles was man braucht oder?

 

Weil es dann ungenauer wird. Bei längeren Abständen kann die Abweichung genauer gemittelt werden soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe.

Und wieso eigentlich ein cronjob mit ntpdate?

Benutz doch ntp; dafür ist es schließlich da. ntp setzt die Zeit wesentlich 'sanfter' um als ntpdate.

ntp bremst/beschleunigt die Uhr minimal, ntpdate setzt jedesmal 'hart'.

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Wieso hwclock nicht zu oft benutzen? 
> 
> dieses systohc option macht doch alles was man braucht oder? 
> 
> Weil es dann ungenauer wird. Bei längeren Abständen kann die Abweichung genauer gemittelt werden soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe.

 

Ich verstehe, na ja ich hab jetzt nen cronjob, und hwclock gesetzt, mal sehen was nach heute nacht ist wenn ich morgen abend von arbeit komme... Was könnte es dann sein, wenn er wieder in der Future ist? :/

Bye.

P.S.: Ich boote immer so um 7 Uhr morgens und Rechner geht abends um 1 Uhr aus.  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   Wieso hwclock nicht zu oft benutzen? 
> 
> dieses systohc option macht doch alles was man braucht oder? 
> 
> Weil es dann ungenauer wird. Bei längeren Abständen kann die Abweichung genauer gemittelt werden soweit ich das ganze verstanden habe.
> ...

 

was ist bei ntp der unterschied? ich hab ntp-client im default runlevel und ntpdate als cronjob

----------

## think4urs11

Wie gesagt, ntpdate setzt die Zeit jedesmal 'hart' auf Sekundengrenzen. ntp arbeitet im Millisekundenbereich oder noch kleiner und bremst bzw. beschleunigt die Systemuhr so das sie möglichst genau an eine NTP-Referenzzeit herankommt.

Speziell Datenbanken mögen es z.B. nicht wenn ihnen während der Laufzeit andauernd die laufende Systemzeit 'unterm Arsch weg' verstellt wird - wenn ntp das macht bekommen das Anwendungen nicht mit.

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, ntpdate setzt die Zeit jedesmal 'hart' auf Sekundengrenzen. ntp arbeitet im Millisekundenbereich oder noch kleiner und bremst bzw. beschleunigt die Systemuhr so das sie möglichst genau an eine NTP-Referenzzeit herankommt.
> 
> Speziell Datenbanken mögen es z.B. nicht wenn ihnen während der Laufzeit andauernd die laufende Systemzeit 'unterm Arsch weg' verstellt wird - wenn ntp das macht bekommen das Anwendungen nicht mit.

 

Und wie komme ich an ntp? ich habe nur ntpd ntp-client sorry wenn ich mich dumm anstelle...

----------

## think4urs11

sorry ich meinte ja auch ntpd  :Wink: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NTP

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> sorry ich meinte ja auch ntpd 
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NTP

 

Alles klar, das hab ich ja nun eingerichter.. also mal den nächsten morgen abwarten, oder?  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

wenn die battery leer wäre dann wären doch auch die bios settings weg oder? das kanns wohl net sein mit der rtc oder?

----------

## smg

@ Think4UrS11:

Die Batterie müsste leer sein, wenn der letzte Mount in Future liegt, da die "future" Zeit ja die eigentlich aktuelle ist, wenn aber die hwclock sich zurücksetzt nach längerem ausgeschaltenen Zustand, dann ist die dann wohl irgendwo bei 1970 oder so... und deshalb ist der Mount, Superblock etc in Future bzw. die write time, oder?  :Smile: 

P.S.: Ich kanns einfach net abwarten bis morgen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

du redest wirr  :Wink: 

Ich sagte doch das die Batterie höchstwahrscheinlich kein Problem hat.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es liegt definitiv nicht an der Batterie. Ich hatte das Problem auch, obwohl die Zeit richtig war. Ist mir so seit Dreitag ca. dreimal passiert.

----------

## smg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es liegt definitiv nicht an der Batterie. Ich hatte das Problem auch, obwohl die Zeit richtig war. Ist mir so seit Dreitag ca. dreimal passiert.

 

Hab grad PC agemacht und siehe da, im BIOS ist die HW clock auf 1. januar 2002 gesetzt gewesen... d.h. die Batterie is doch alle...

Kann ich das Netzteil einfach an lassen? Oder läuft er dann trotzdem auf Batterie?

Bye.

cpu MHz		: 1243.239

cache size	: 256 KB

Auch meine Megaherzt Anzahl hat sich verringert obwohl ich nen AMD XP 2600+ habe...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl Batterie für die Uhr alle?
> 
> Mach mal den Pc aus, aber nicht hinten am Netzteil den Hauptschalter.
> 
> Tobi

 

Hehe, hab ich doch gleich gesagt.

Wenn du das Netzteil anlässt, dann musste es reichen...

Tobi

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Auch meine Megaherzt Anzahl hat sich verringert obwohl ich nen AMD XP 2600+ habe...

 

die cpu einstellungen sind ohne batterie auch gleich futsch. meiner wird bei ganz ausfall bzw bios reset zu einem 1050er duron (ahtlon xp 1800+).

----------

## smg

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Auch meine Megaherzt Anzahl hat sich verringert obwohl ich nen AMD XP 2600+ habe... 
> 
> die cpu einstellungen sind ohne batterie auch gleich futsch. meiner wird bei ganz ausfall bzw bios reset zu einem 1050er duron (ahtlon xp 1800+).

 

das is doch mist, schnell ne 3V knopfbatterie kaufen oder?

P.S.: Auf was soll ich Multiplier und Clock stellen? Im moment stehter auf 100 * 12 ! also 100 * 24 eingeben? oder lieber was anderes?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es liegt definitiv nicht an der Batterie. Ich hatte das Problem auch, obwohl die Zeit richtig war. Ist mir so seit Dreitag ca. dreimal passiert. 
> 
> Hab grad PC agemacht und siehe da, im BIOS ist die HW clock auf 1. januar 2002 gesetzt gewesen... d.h. die Batterie is doch alle...
> 
> Kann ich das Netzteil einfach an lassen? Oder läuft er dann trotzdem auf Batterie?
> ...

 

Ok, dann ist es bei dir die Batterie. Kann man recht einfach wechseln, kostet so zwischen einem und fünf Euro. Und dann auch die CPU wieder richtig konfigurieren.

----------

## smg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Es liegt definitiv nicht an der Batterie. Ich hatte das Problem auch, obwohl die Zeit richtig war. Ist mir so seit Dreitag ca. dreimal passiert. 
> 
> Hab grad PC agemacht und siehe da, im BIOS ist die HW clock auf 1. januar 2002 gesetzt gewesen... d.h. die Batterie is doch alle...
> 
> Kann ich das Netzteil einfach an lassen? Oder läuft er dann trotzdem auf Batterie?
> ...

 

Jup! Dummer Mist, gehen da andere Settings verloren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Settings sind schon weg, weil die Batterie alle ist. Ja, mußt das ganze BIOS neu konfigurieren.

----------

## smg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Settings sind schon weg, weil die Batterie alle ist. Ja, mußt das ganze BIOS neu konfigurieren.

 

Joa, läuft nu auf ~2100 MHZ wieder.

model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping	: 1

cpu MHz		: 2079.389

----------

## smg

Muss das wieder öffnen.. leider. Nachdem ich die Bios Battery eingesetzt hab, lief jetzt alles gut. BIOS settings etc gingen nicht veloren, HWCLOCK stimmt auch etc.

Doch heute morgen nachm Reboot.. Wieder das selbe: Er checkt alle Filesysteme weil sie ja nicht 1090 Tage gecheckt worden wären... Okay dachte ich mir kann ja sein wegen der Zeitverschiebung. Doch dann nachm nächsten Reboot meint er wieder es wäre in Future und check wieder:

dumpe2fs zeigt sowas an: 

```
Filesystem created:       Tue Jun  6 21:19:20 2006

Last mount time:          Wed Sep  9 11:19:22 2009

Last write time:          Wed Sep  9 11:19:22 2009

Mount count:              1

Maximum mount count:      21

Last checked:             Wed Sep  9 11:19:21 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Mon Mar  8 10:19:21 2010
```

Weiß kein Rat mehr... Stabiles system ohne ~x86 und nen gentoo kernel: Linux unimatrix 2.6.17-gentoo-r4

Wenn ich im Betrieb jetzt ne Partition umounte und wieder mounte sind zumindest last mound/ write time RICHTIG.. jedoch beim reboot danach ist dann wieder der superblock auf _allen_ partitionen in future und das muss er dann fixen und prüft ale partitionen...

----------

## smg

```
stephan@unimatrix /data/torrent $ date -u

Sun Sep  3 11:13:51 UTC 2006

stephan@unimatrix /data/torrent $ date

Sun Sep  3 13:14:02 CEST 2006

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

#CLOCK="UTC"

CLOCK="local"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 2006-06-07 15:11 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin

kernel:  2.6.17-gentoo-r4

baselayout: 1.12.4-r7
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Miss mal die Batterie durch, nicht das dein Mainboard das Ding immer leer macht...

----------

## smg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Miss mal die Batterie durch, nicht das dein Mainboard das Ding immer leer macht...

 

wie würde das gehen?

btw: die hwclock und bios settings sind ja da, daran liegts nicht, die behält alle einstellungen..

p.s.: habe jetzt mal mit touch /forcefsck mal nen fsck geforced... jetzt hält er. mal ne woche wieder abwarten was geht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich sagte doch schon ganz am Anfang, es liegt nicht an der Batterie (obwohl es an der auch lag). Hatte genau das gleiche Problem als du den Thread gestartet hast auch ca. fünf Mal an einem Wochenende. Seit dem aber nicht mehr. Und bei mir hat die Zeit immer gestimmt.

----------

## smg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich sagte doch schon ganz am Anfang, es liegt nicht an der Batterie (obwohl es an der auch lag). Hatte genau das gleiche Problem als du den Thread gestartet hast auch ca. fünf Mal an einem Wochenende. Seit dem aber nicht mehr. Und bei mir hat die Zeit immer gestimmt.

 

joa nur wars bei mir jetzt 7 tage verschwunden und nun tritts wieder auf, mal sehen was in paar tagen wieder ist..

p.s.: welcher kernel + baselayout?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich sagte doch schon ganz am Anfang, es liegt nicht an der Batterie (obwohl es an der auch lag). Hatte genau das gleiche Problem als du den Thread gestartet hast auch ca. fünf Mal an einem Wochenende. Seit dem aber nicht mehr. Und bei mir hat die Zeit immer gestimmt.

 

Aber wenn bei dir die Zeit stimmt, und bei ihm nachweislich nicht, dann habt ihr zwar die selben "Symptome", aber nicht die selbe Ursache.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

smp hat das Problem doch jetzt wieder, obwohl seine Zeit jetzt in Ordnung ist.

----------

